

Why SEO Is The Most Highly Skilled Sector In Marketing - And How You Can Join Us - JimmyM
http://www.digirank.co.uk/blog/why-seo-is-the-most-highly-skilled-sector-in-marketing-and-how-you-can-join-us/

======
cliveowen
"Anything less is going to deliver lacklustre [sic] results – you’ve got to
provide the best content in the industry, every time."

Talking about best content and failing to proofread the very content you're
providing is the very meaning of irony.

Also, saying that "this industry is one of the most demanding, challenging
sectors in existence" and then providing a dozen links to follow if you "Want
To Be An SEO" defeats the whole purpose of the article.

All in all, something that shouldn't have never been wrote and I regret
reading.

~~~
JimmyM
Hi clive,

Thanks for the feedback.

Lacklustre is actually correct.

Cheers, Jimmy

------
Intermernet
Why The 9th Circle Is The Most Highly Skilled Sector in Hell - And How You Can
Join Us

Really, I hate to say this, but SEO still has _way_ too many dodgy players for
many people I know to want to "join" it. If there are any _Good_ SEO types
(not sure how to define that) out there, can they please write some blog posts
about _why_ they should be trusted? Accept the fact that the industry has been
blemished by snake-oil salesmen and try to fix it with truth, rather than PR.

I know, I sound angry, but I've seen companies waste tens of thousands of
dollars on SEO and haven't seen much evidence of the other side of the coin.
_Please_ , convince me this is a valuable part of the web ecosystem!

~~~
JimmyM
This is the reason many SEO companies have rebranded as content marketers
recently.

Content marketing is a relatively easy sell, and it's almost the entirety of
ongoing SEO work (as opposed to the technical improvements, which obviously
you can't complete over and over again!).

Few businesses are interested in where the content comes from, the research
that goes into setting it up, so it's content marketing for most of the larger
companies. I like the broad skillset 'SEO' implies, though, so I thought I'd
highlight that.

EDIT: Also I suspect that if you're on Hacker News, you'll be more likely to
have a much more technical skillset that fetches a higher price in other
niches than SEO. There is, of course, more to the world than marketing!

Hopefully the links and general tone get some people interested though.

~~~
Intermernet
"Few businesses are interested in where the content comes from, the research
that goes into setting it up".

I think this is why it's an easy industry for dishonest players to exist in,
and unfortunately it leads me to only really _begin_ to trust the content on
any business's site if it's being produced in-house, and even then it's always
worth reading with a very critical eye.

Thanks for replying, I'm glad to hear that the content creation / marketing
side of SEO is being rebranded, and I hope it means that the companies that
are rebranding are doing so to separate themselves from those who would just
seek to manipulate data, algorithms and people for short-term profit.

------
thenerdfiles
Molecular markup?

Microschemas?

Turtles all the way down?

RDF1.1 received Recommendation status last week!

------
JetSpiegel
> basing your humour on SEO is like basing a long-term relationship on a
> rigorous analysis of the chemical composition of your partner’s skin

Comparing SEO and chemistry, the fiend! GO back to the hole you crawled from

